# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Πολύ προσοχή στις χρωματιστές σχοινένιες πατήθρες!!!!!!

## CaptainChoco

Την Πέμπτη το απόγευμα, γυρίζοντας από τη δουλειά βρήκα έναν Αρθούρο φουσκωμένο να κοιμάται με το κεφάλι πίσω...Κουτσουλιές χάλια. Τα ξημερώματα άρχισε να κάνε εμετούς και συνέχισε όλη την Παρασκευή. Έπινε νερό και δεν μπορούσε να το κρατήσει, το έβγαζε αμέσως. 

Την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα τον πήγαμε σε μια κτηνίατρο η οποία ήταν ΑΨΟΓΗ και το τονίζω αυτό. Μας είπε ότι είναι πολύ άρρωστος, με έντονη μυκητίαση. Του δόθηκαν φάρμακα από το στόμα αντιμυκητιακό και ενέσιμη αντιβίωση. Το θετικό σενάριο ήταν να αρχίσει να τρώει μέχρι το Σάββατο το πρωί. Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν έγινε, χειροτέρεψε και άλλο και το Σάββατο το πρωί, κάθισε στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Τον τρέξαμε κυριολεκτικά εκεί για νοσηλεία πλέον. Νοσηλεύτηκε από Σάββατο πρωί μέχρι και σήμερα το πρωί. Του δόθηκαν και άλλα αντιμυκητιακά, αντιβιώσεις, παυσίπονα, οροί για να μην πάθει αφυδάτωση και τάισμα από τη γιατρό. Μάθαινα νέα του κάθε μέρα και μου έλυνε όλες τις απορίες μου. 

Φτάσαμε πλέον στο σήμερα που επιτέλους τον πήραμε σπίτι γιατί είναι σαφώς καλύτερα. Τρώει και πίνει μόνος του χωρίς να κάνει εμετό. Ακόμα θα συνεχίσουμε φάρμακα για κάποιες μέρες ακόμα αλλά ελπίζουμε πλέον προς το καλύτερο!!!

Από τι προκλήθηκαν όλα αυτά τώρα και πως ταιριάζει ο τίτλος που επέλεξα με την περιπέτειά μας...

Ο Αρθούρος είχε στο κλουβί τις χρωματιστές σχοινένιες πατήθρες, πολύ δημοφιλείς από τους παπαγαλόφιλους. Συνήθιζε να τις δαγκώνει και να τις μαδάει, ενώ τα κομμάτια έπεφταν κάτω. Αφελώς θεώρησα ότι αφού βλέπω κομμάτια κάτω σημαίνει ότι δεν τα καταπίνει! 

Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα λοιπόν, οι ίνες που κατάπινε να δημιούργησαν ένα εμπόδιο που δεν άφηνε τη τροφή και το νερό να κατέβει, εξ ου και οι μύκητες. Ίσως να ήταν και μια απλή ασθένεια, για να το μάθουμε με βεβαιότητα χρειαζόταν ακτινογραφία η οποία δεν μπορούσε να γίνει διότι δεν θα άντεχε τη νάρκωση στη κατάσταση που ήταν.

Όπως και να έχει, είναι γεγονός ότι τα κόκατιλ είναι επιρρεπή στο μάδημα αυτών των σχοινιών, η κτηνίατρος το έχει ξαναδεί και δεν κατάφερε να σώσει όλα τα πουλάκια που ήρθαν με αυτό το πρόβλημα. Είναι πάρα πάρα πολύ σημαντικό να παρατηρείτε αν ασχολούνται μαζί τους. Αν δείτε ότι τις δαγκώνουν έστω και μια φορά, βγάλτε τις χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Αν είναι σε μικρή ποσότητα ίσως απορροφηθεί λόγω του υλικού που είναι βαμβάκι, αν όμως φάει πολύ μεγάλη ποσότητα απότομα μπορεί να συμβεί το ανεπιθύμητο. Όσο ωραίες και αν είναι, όσο και να τους αρέσουν η ζωή τους προέχει!!!! Δεν θέλω κανένας να περάσει αυτό που πέρασα εγώ και το πουλάκι την ταλαιπωρία αυτή, ενώ είναι κάτι που μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε!!!! Έστω και αν μια φορά το δαγκώσουν, βγάλτε το!!!

----------


## xrisam

Ολα καλά ευτυχως για τον Αρθουράκο! 

Προσοχή και να γίνει μάθημα για εμας τους παπαγαλοφάν....ο Αρθούρος ήταν τυχερος επειδή κινήθηκε γρήγορα η Κωνσταντίνα και λογώ εμπειρής γιατρού....

Εχω την πατήθρα την πέταξά ήδη, στα σκουπιδια και ακόμη παραπέρα!!!

 :Mad0177:  :Mad0177:  :Mad0177:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Με αυτη τη λογικη ομως δεν πρεπει να δινουμε τπτ στα κοκατιλ μας που μπορει να τα μαδησουν. Ουτε σχοινενιες πατηθρες, ουτε ξυλακια, ουτε κομματια χαρτι, ουτε καλαμακια. Τι θα τους δινουμε δλδ να παιζουν;Χωρις να εχω πολυ εμπειρια μου φαινεται υπερβολικο κατι τετοιο και θα ηθελα να ακουσω τις γνωμες και απο αλλα εμπειρα μελη.

ΥΓ: Χαιρομαι πολυ που ειναι καλα τωρα το κοκατιλακι σου!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ευτυχώς τον προλάβατε τον καημένο στο τσακ από το να πάθει κάτι !!

Αλέξανδρε συμφωνώ απόλυτα !!! Όλα αν τα χρησιμοποιήσουμε με σωστό τρόπο και πονηριά τότε δεν κινδυνεύουμε απλά κανείς δεν περιμένει να τα φάει κιόλας!!!
Εμένα τα κοκατίλ μου πέραν τα κλαδιά τους (ξύλινα) δεν μαδάνε τις πατήθρες αυτές ! Και πάλι τα ξύλινα τα αλλάζω και γενικά τα έχω τρίψει σωστά ! 
Φυσικά και καλαμάκια τους δίνω και ξυλάκια αλλά για μια χρήση έξω από το κλουβί μαζί μου ... μετά πάνε για πέταμα ! 
Τα βάζω και στα παιγνίδια τους αλλά μόλις δώ πως το μασουλάνε μετά που θα πέσουν για ύπνο τα παίρνω ...
Γενικά προσέχουμε και να έχουμε την πονηριά ότι τρώνε τα πάντα ... 
Κομματάκια χαρτί μην δίνεις και μην τα αφήνεις καθόλου αλλά καλαμάκι και ξυλάκια οκ με προσοχήηη !!!
Το θεωρώ υπερβολή να τις πετάξω μιας και δεν έχω δει κάποια συμπεριφορά τόσο ακραία από τα δικά μου !!
Απλά ας προσέχουμε ! :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη συμπεριφορα ομως να μασουλανε και να μαδανε τα παντα; Τον βλεπω ποσο χαιρεται οταν του δινω καποιο ξυλακι και το κανει χιλια κομματια! Υλικα που δεν μπορει να μαδησει δεν του τραβανε ιδιαιτερα την προσοχη κ αρχιζει βαριεται...
Οσον αφορα τις σχοινενιες πατηθρες εμενα πιο πολυ με φοβιζει μηπως πιαστει κανα νυχι παρα το οτι θα καταπιει κανα κομματι. Γι αυτο αμα δω οτι την εχει μαδησει σε καποιο σημειο, την αφαιρω, κοβω με ψαλιδακι τα ξεφτια και του τη ξαναβαζω!

----------


## vasilakis13

Φυσιολογικό είναι να μαδανε τα πάντα, όταν όμως μαδανε πράγματα επικυνδινα θεωρώ ότι είναι σκόπιμο να τα αφαιρουμε από το κλουβί. Εμενα μαδανε πάρα πολύ τις πατηθρες (ξύλινες) και γενικά ότι υπάρχει σε ξύλο (σκαλίτσα, φωλιά...) αφού όμως είναι ασφαλές δεν επεμβαίνω. Παλαιότερα όμως όταν έσκιζε την εφημερίδα από τον πάτο την αντικατεστησα με λευκό χαρτί
Δεν είπαμε να αρχίσεις να αφαιρείς πραγματα που δεν ασχολείται το πουλάκι ή που δεν είναι επικίνδυνα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παιδιά, το ξυλάκι ή το καλαμάκι δεν θα το καταπιεί. Απλά το μασουλάει ή το δαγκώνει και πέφτει κάτω, ούτε και η γιατρός μου είπε κάτι για αυτά τα αντικείμενα. Μίλησε για ίνες από σχοινιά που το έχει ξαναδεί πολλές φορές να συμβαίνει.Γιαυτό και εδώ μιλάμε *συγκεκριμένα* για ίνες από σχοινιά, ακόμα και χαλιά. Υπήρξε περιστατικό που μαδούσε το χαλί του σπιτιού και έπαθε το ίδιο πράγμα και δεν έσωσαν το πουλάκι. Και εγώ έχω καλαμάκια και ξυλάκια στα κοκατίλ μου, αυτά όμως δεν θα πάνε να τα καταπιούν, ούτε μπορούν κάπως να τα καταπιούν. Στα σχοινιά όμως, όπως μασουλάνε φεύγουν ίνες που τις καταπίνουν χωρίς απαραίτητα να το θέλουν  :winky:  ....Εκεί είναι και όλη η επικινδυνότητά τους...

Και εξαρχής μίλησα για κοκατίλ που βλέπετε να ασχολούνται με αυτό. Όταν το κοκατίλ δεν δίνει καμιά σημασία στην πατήθρα του, προφανώς και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τη βγάλετε, όταν όμως την έχει καταμαδήσει εκεί ναι, τη βγάζετε και δεν την αλλάζετε με άλλη γιατί διαιωνίζετε ένα κακό, του δίνετε και καινούργιες ίνες να μαδήσει. Επίσης, είπα και στο αρχικό μου ποστ πως όταν είναι σε μικρές ποσότητες η κατάποση, συνήθως την απορροφά ο οργανισμός, αν όμως καταπιεί μεγάλη ποσότητα, σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα υπάρχει κίνδυνος. Δεν είπα βγάλτε τις όλοι και πετάξτε τις, απλά έχετε το νου σας σε περίπτωση που τις μαδάει και σε μεγάλο βαθμό, να τις βγάλετε. Πολύ απλά κρούω τον κώδωνα του κινδύνου για να προλάβω ίσως καταστάσεις που δεν τις φανταζόμαστε. Δεν θεώρησα σωστό να κρατήσω αυτή την πληροφορία μόνο για τον εαυτό μου.

Αν είχατε την πτηνίατρο να σας μιλάει για ευθανασία γιατί αν δεν συνέλθει ο θάνατός του θα ήταν πολύ βασανιστικός, αν είχατε το πουλί τόσες μέρες για νοσηλεία γιατί δεν μπορεί να σταθεί, αν το είχατε να του κάνετε τόσες ενέσεις και να πονάει, ίσως να μην θεωρούσατε τόσο περίεργη την προληπτική αφαίρεση ενός αντικειμένου που δεν είναι πια και τόσο ζωτικής σημασίας για την ποιότητα ζωής τους, μπορούν να ζήσουν και χωρίς αυτό.

Δεν τα λέω αυτά για να σας "τρομάξω" στο να τις βγάλετε, απλά μην ωραιοποιούμε και τις καταστάσεις λέγοντας ότι κάτι είναι υπερβολή, όταν το πουλί κάνει συνέχεια εμετό από το ξημέρωμα τις Παρασκευής μέχρι Σάββατο πρωί. Πίνει νερό και σε 2 λεπτά το βγάζει και ζαλίζεται από την αφυδάτωση. Και όλο αυτό επειδή αφελώς θεωρούμε ότι είναι τόσο έξυπνα που αφού τους κάνει κακό δεν θα το φάνε. Ε λοιπόν ναι, το τρώνε και παθαίνουν και ζημιά. 

Και δεν υπερβάλλω καθόλου στις περιγραφές μου για το πως ήταν και τι περάσαμε. Ίσα ίσα.....

Και πάλι, ο καθένας έχει το ζώο του, το γνωρίζει καλύτερα από εμένα, ότι νομίζει εκείνος θα κάνει  :winky:   Εγώ απλά μοιράζομαι αυτό που έμαθα με τον πιο άσχημο τρόπο που θα μπορούσα νομίζω (ίσως όχι με τον πιο άσχημο, μιας και είναι ζωντανός δόξα τω Θεό), για να ενημερώσω και άλλους να έχουν το νου τους για παρόμοια συμπεριφορά από τους παπαγάλους τους!

----------


## xrisam

CaptainChoco



> _....Αν είχατε την πτηνίατρο να σας μιλάει για ευθανασία γιατί αν δεν  συνέλθει ο θάνατός του θα ήταν πολύ βασανιστικός, αν είχατε το πουλί  τόσες μέρες για νοσηλεία γιατί δεν μπορεί να σταθεί, αν το είχατε να του  κάνετε τόσες ενέσεις και να πονάει, ίσως να μην θεωρούσατε τόσο  περίεργη την προληπτική αφαίρεση ενός αντικειμένου που δεν είναι πια και  τόσο ζωτικής σημασίας για την ποιότητα ζωής τους, μπορούν να ζήσουν και  χωρίς αυτό._


Aυτά και μόνο φτάνουν σαν επιχείρημα....

Η πρόληψη πάντα σώζει εστω και αν φαίνεται κάτι υπερβολικό. Μέσα απο την εμπειρία του άλλου μπορούμε να προλάβουμε πολλά...

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τελικά Κωνσταντίνα όντως ήταν από τις κλωστές ή είχε κάποια γρίπη όπως είχε την προηγούμενη φορά ...?
Θυμάμαι υπήρχε μια "τρύπα" στον αν ήταν οι κλωστές ή απλά κάποια γρίπη !! Διευκρινήστηκε τελικά ?

Να ξέρουμε αν γυρίζει κάποια τέτοια γρίπη τώρα να προσέχουμε ένα παραπάνω ! ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μάριε, εξηγώ και παραπάνω ότι για να ξέρουμε σίγουρα χρειαζόταν ακτινογραφία την οποία δεν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε γιατί το πουλί δεν θα άντεχε τη νάρκωση που χρειαζόταν. Η γιατρός όντας έμπειρη και έχοντας αντιμετωπίσει ίδιες καταστάσεις, αναγνώρισε τα συμπτώματα ως κατάποση ξένου σώματος, δηλαδή ίνες από την πατήθρα του. 

Τα πουλιά βρε Μάριε, δεν είναι σαν τους ανθρώπους να κολλάνε γρίπη ή όπως έχουμε εμείς την εποχή των ιώσεων για να προσέχουμε... Η προηγούμενη φορά για την οποία δεν έχω μιλήσει στο φόρουμ αλλά εσύ αναφέρεις, δεν γνωρίζω τι ήταν αφού με μια απλή αντιβίωση και τη βοήθεια του Δημήτρη πέρασε μέσα σε 2 μέρες και το πουλί δεν ήταν ούτε κατά διάνοια τόσο χάλια όσο τώρα. 

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ αυτό που έπρεπε το έκανα, ενημέρωσα όσους περισσότερους μπορούσα για κάτι που μπορεί να είναι πολύ επικίνδυνο. Το να γίνονται συζητήσεις για το αν τελικά ήταν η πατήθρα ή όχι για να την αθωώσουμε δεν ξέρω αν έχει πολύ νόημα!

----------


## jk21

Αν καποιος βαλει  πατηθρες σχοινιου σε πουλι ,που δεν ασχολειται και κυριως δεν μπορει να τις μαδησει ,παρα μονο σε λυμενη ακρη τους (πουλια δηλαδη με μυτη σαν τα καναρινια ,τις καρδερινες κλπ ) ,αν η ακρη ειναι εκτος κλουβιου και δεν παρατα φθαρμενες πατηθρες απο  τη χρηση ,δεν εχει θεμα 

Αν καποιος βαλει πατηθρες σκοινιου σε παπαγαλο ,μπορει να το κανει ,αν δεν ειναι καποιος που ζει πολλες ωρες μακρια του και παρακολουθει  οτι ο παπαγαλος (που συνηθως θελει να ασχολειται με κατι ... ) δεν τις μαδα ,κατι πολυ πιο ευκολο για αυτον απο ενα καναρινι .Επισης σε καμμια περιπτωση να μην του αφηνει την ακρη ( οπου ευκολα ξεχωριζουν τα νηματα ) διαθεσιμη για αντιστρες ... μπορει να λειτουργησει ως αντιστρες αλλα μαλλον συντομα θα αυξηθουν στρες και ενοχες στο αφεντικο .Δεν εχω ανοιξει στομαχι παπαγαλου για να το επιβεβαιωσω ,αλλα εχω ανοιξει στομαχια καναρινιων και εχω δει τριχιδια ,οχι απο πατηθρες ,αλλα απο σχοινια ιδιου ειδους κρεμασμενα ως αντιστρες  .Δεν ειναι ευκολο στα καναρινια να τις μαδησουν αλλα στον παπαγαλο ,*αν θελει να το κανει ,* ειναι ... Στα καναρινια απλα ακολουθουσαν προτασεις ... εμπειροτερων για σχοινι κρεμασμενο στο κλουβι ως αντιστρες 

Δεν θα πω να μην βαλετε σε παπαγαλους τετοιες πατηθρες ,θα πω αν βαλετε η ακρη τους να ειναι εκτος κλουβιου 1000 % και να μην μπορουν να την επαναφερουν μεσα και να εχετε καθημερινη προσοχη ,αν το πουλι εχει αρχισει και μαδα την πατηθρα .Αν αυτο δεν τηρηθει μερικες μερες ,ο κινδυνος ειναι μεγαλος .Ειδικα σε πουλια που δεν ειμαστε συνεχως κοντα τους ,δεν μπορουμε να προβλεψουμε πως θα δρασουν .

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κ.Δημητρη αυτές που βάζουμε στους παπαγάλους έχουν σκληρό πλαστικό καπάκι στις άκρες και ο παπαγάλος δεν έρχεται σε επαφή! Βέβαια αν θέλει να το κόψει το σχοινί το κόβει από όπου εκείνος επιθυμεί ... 

Κωνσταντίνα ...
Δεν προσπαθώ να αθωώσω τις πατηθρες! Μας ανακοινωσες κάτι και απλά γίνεται μια κουβέντα...
Στο θέμα της προηγούμενης αδιαθεσιας του Αρθούρου αναφέρθηκα για να δούμε αν όντως είναι αυτό που έγινε ή απλά υπήρχε κάποια ίωση και τώρα ξανακυλισε   ... αφού όμως δεν έγινε ακτινογραφία τότε  δεν υπάρχει θέμα συζήτησης!


Ας πράξει ο καθένας όπως  θέλει με τις πατηθρες ... προσωπικά εγώ δεν τις αφαιρώ μιας και τα δύο τους δεν ασχολούνται με αυτές αλλά με τα παιγνίδια τους που τους έχω μέσα !!Φυσικά αν δω κάτι ή υποψιαστώ θα πάνε για πέταμα ...
Τα σχοινακια που κάνουμε τα παιγνίδια τους μήπως και αυτά θα ενοχλούν ? Εκεί τι κάνουμε ?
Καλή ανάρρωση στον Αρθουρακο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως αυτές έχουν χοντρό πλαστικό το οποίο όμως δεν αρκεί, μιας και ξεκινούν το μάδημα από εκεί και πέρα. Όλες οι πατήθρες του Αρθούρου ήταν μαδημένες σε εκείνο το σημείο, τις έχω πετάξει αλλιώς θα έβγαζα φωτογραφία να δείτε τι εννοώ  :winky:  




> Κωνσταντίνα ...
> Δεν προσπαθώ να αθωώσω τις πατηθρες! Μας ανακοινωσες κάτι και απλά γίνεται μια κουβέντα...
> Στο θέμα της προηγούμενης αδιαθεσιας του Αρθούρου αναφέρθηκα για να δούμε αν όντως είναι αυτό που έγινε ή απλά υπήρχε κάποια ίωση και τώρα ξανακυλισε   ... αφού όμως δεν έγινε ακτινογραφία τότε  δεν υπάρχει θέμα συζήτησης!


Ναι φυσικά και γίνεται μια κουβέντα, απλά δεν θέλω να απλοποιούμε μια κατάσταση που μπορεί να είναι δυνητικά επικίνδυνη, εξ ου και η επιμονή μου. Αν η μια ασθένεια είχε συσχέτιση με την άλλη, θα το ανέφερα μόνη μου! 





> Ας πράξει ο καθένας όπως  θέλει με τις πατηθρες ... προσωπικά εγώ δεν τις αφαιρώ μιας και τα δύο τους δεν ασχολούνται με αυτές αλλά με τα παιγνίδια τους που τους έχω μέσα !!Φυσικά αν δω κάτι ή υποψιαστώ θα πάνε για πέταμα ...
> Τα σχοινακια που κάνουμε τα παιγνίδια τους μήπως και αυτά θα ενοχλούν ? Εκεί τι κάνουμε ?
> Καλή ανάρρωση στον Αρθουρακο!


Εξαρχής αναφέρω πως σε όσα κόκατιλ δεν ασχολούνται με αυτές, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τις αφαιρέσουμε! Δεν νομίζω να είπα πουθενά βγάλτε τις έτσι και αλλιώς  :winky:  Και εγώ έχω παιχνίδια μέσα, αλλά προφανώς αυτές του φαίνονταν πιο ενδιαφέρουσες για παιχνίδι  :: 

Αυτά από εμένα, νομίζω ότι το υπέρ αναλύσαμε το θέμα, απλά να είμαστε προσεκτικοί γιατί στο τέλος τέλος η πρόληψη είναι η καλύτερη θεραπεία!  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Καποιες διευκρινισεις παραπανω νομιζω καλως εγιναν  :Happy:  Στην τελικη ολα γινονται απο την αγωνια μας να ειναι υγιη και ευτυχισμενα τα κοκατιλ μας!

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Καποιες διευκρινισεις παραπανω νομιζω καλως εγιναν  Στην τελικη ολα γινονται απο την αγωνια μας να ειναι υγιη και ευτυχισμενα τα κοκατιλ μας!



Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο Αλέξανδρε!! Και αν σε κάτι ακούγομαι απότομη άθελά μου είναι γιατί θέλω να τονίσω τη σημαντικότητα της πρόληψης για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα!  :winky:  Το μόνο που δεν θέλω είναι να αρρωσταίνουν πουλάκια από κάτι που μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Για την άκρη του σχοινιού εγώ έχω εφαρμόσει το εξής: Την καίω και δεν μπορούν με τίποτα να τη μαδήσουν τα πουλιά μου. Βέβαια εγώ έχω μικρά παπαγαλάκια που δεν είναι τόσο κοφτερή η μύτη του.
Πολύ προσοχή θέλει.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Α να κάνω μια ερώτηση που με απασχολούσε!  Να καίω το σχοινί στην άκρη και μετά να πηγαίνει να το δαγκώνει κάνει ?
Μαργαρίτα τα κοκατιλ έχουν δυνατό δάγκωμα και το ράμφος τους είναι τέτοιο που μπορεί να σπάσει και να φάει πολλά!  Εδώ καρύδι ο Εκτωρας που είναι μικροος το καταφέρνει να το ανοίξει ... δεκ μιλάω για την Μόκα γτ αυτή είναι ο Hulk !!χχαχα

----------


## Silvia1990

Να ρωτήσω το ίδιο ισχύει και για τους σπαγκους που έχουν τα παιχνίδια, πατηθρες κλπ? Επίσης ξύλα με χρώματα έχουν το ίδιο θέμα? Διότι ο Τάκης λατρεύει ότι ξύλινο και όντως καταστρέφει τα πάντα ξύλινα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω πως το ξύλο μπορεί να προκαλέσει το ίδιο πράγμα. Δεν μπορεί να σχηματίσει μάζα μέσα στο σώμα του παπαγάλου από όσο καταλαβαίνω εγώ. Και η γιατρός δεν μου είπε κάτι για τα ξύλινα παιχνίδια!

----------


## jk21

δεν εχω την εμπειρια του κατα ποσο μπορει να ξυσθει απο ενα παπαγαλο μασιφ ξυλο ,αλλα αν υπαρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα και το τριμματα ξυλου (ή και το πριονιδι των πελλετ ) μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα αν συγκεντρωθει σε ποσοτητα στο στομαχι (αν και σαν οργανικη ουσια ,αν φτασει μεχρι εκει και δεν σταθει καπου νωριτερα ,εκει σιγουρα θα διαλυθει απο τα οξεα σιγα σιγα ) 

τα χρωματα ομως 1000 % προκαλουν προβλημα ,αν δεν ειναι οικολογικα και περιεχουν τοξικες ουσιες και προσμιξεις βαρεων μεταλλων

----------


## Silvia1990

> δεν εχω την εμπειρια του κατα ποσο μπορει να ξυσθει απο ενα παπαγαλο μασιφ ξυλο ,αλλα αν υπαρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα και το τριμματα ξυλου (ή και το πριονιδι των πελλετ ) μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα αν συγκεντρωθει σε ποσοτητα στο στομαχι (αν και σαν οργανικη ουσια ,αν φτασει μεχρι εκει και δεν σταθει καπου νωριτερα ,εκει σιγουρα θα διαλυθει απο τα οξεα σιγα σιγα ) 
> 
> τα χρωματα ομως 1000 % προκαλουν προβλημα ,αν δεν ειναι οικολογικα και περιεχουν τοξικες ουσιες και προσμιξεις βαρεων μεταλλων


Θεωρητικά τα παιχνίδια που πωλούνται σε πετ σοπ δεν έχουν περάσει από τέτοιους ελέγχους? Στην έρευνα μου για το συγκεκριμένο παιχνίδι υπήρχε η ένδειξη ότι τα χρώματα είναι μη τοξικά και κατάλληλα για παπαγάλους. Ο φυσικός σπαγκος έχει τα ίδια θέματα?

----------


## jk21

Σιλβια δεν μπορω να γνωριζω τι χρωματα χρησιμοποιουν .Το κατα ποσο ενα χρωμα ειναι ασφαλες ,ισως μονο περιπτωση πουλιου που εξυσε και εφαγε ικανη ποσοτητα χωρις να παθει τιποτα ,να μπορουσε να δωσει ασφαλη απαντηση

οποιος σπαγγος και αν καταποθει ,αν μεινει μερος τους στον προλοβο ή τον οισαφαγο ,ισως δημιουργησει σαφες προβλημα 

Να συμπληρωσω οτι στα σχοινια αν η ινα ειναι πλαστικη και δεν επηρεαζεται απο τα οξεα του στομαχου δεν μπορει ουτε εκει να διαλυθει

----------


## olga

Και εγώ αφαίρεσα προληπτικά τις πατήθρες αυτές, αλλά και τα παιχνίδια που είχαν σπάγκο. Ακόμα και άθελά τους μπορεί να καταπίνουν ίνες, προσωπικά δεν θέλω να ρισκάρω να πάθουν κάτι παρόμοιο. Πλέον έχω μόνο ξύλινες πατήθρες και φυσικές και ας τις μαδάνε που και που, το ξύλο σίγουρα το μαδάνε και στο φυσικό τους περιβάλλον.

----------


## jk21

Στα καναρινια και στα μικρα γενικα πουλια ,χωρις ραμφος που μπορει να κανει ευκολο ζημια στο υλικο αυτο ,δεν υπαρχει ουσιαστικο προβλημα και ειναι ιδανικο υλικο για πατηθρες ,αρκει να προσεχουμε να τις πεταξουμε αν εχουν σημεια φθορας απο τη χρηση

----------


## HarrisC

Η πτηνιατρος αψογη .Το πουλακι θαχε σιγουρα πεθανει αν δεν ειχε την εμπειρια

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Η πτηνιατρος αψογη .Το πουλακι θαχε σιγουρα πεθανει αν δεν ειχε την εμπειρια


Εννοείται, της χρωστάω πάρα πολλά που μου τον έσωσε!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Θεωρειται δλδ οτι ειναι καλυτερα τα παιχνιδια που εχουν μεταλλικη αλυσιδα αντι για σκοινι;

----------


## Silvia1990

> Θεωρειται δλδ οτι ειναι καλυτερα τα παιχνιδια που εχουν μεταλλικη αλυσιδα αντι για σκοινι;


Αυτή την απορία την έχω και εγώ ομολογώ διότι πρέπει να βρω εναλλακτικό τρόπο να κρεμάω τα παιχνίδια και να διαλέξω κατάλληλα παιχνίδια για μέσα στο κλουβί.

----------


## binary

Μόνο καλαμάκια και τις πατήθρες που είναι από ξύλο. Επίσης, κάποιο πλαστικό παιχνίδι που δεν ξεβάφει και είναι ανθεκτικό στα 'τσιμπλογήματά' τους. Κι αυτά όμως, πρέπει να τσεκάρονται συχνά και να τα αλλάζουμε όταν έχουν 'φθαρεί'.

Με τίποτα 'χρωματιστά', 'κορδονάκια, σχοινάκια, καθρεφτάκια' κλπ. 

Εκφέρω γνώμη μόνο. Απόλυτος, μπορώ να είμαι μόνο με τα δικά μου φτερωτά.

----------


## Cristina

Αχ, Κωνσταντίνα...τι περάσατε!!! Ευτυχώς που είναι καλά ο Αρθούρος!!! 
Πολύ καλά έκανες και μας άνοιξες τα μάτια και σε εμάς που θεωρούσαμε πως απλά ο παπαγάλος μας ασχολείται με κάτι και είναι ευτυχισμένο....Ο δικός μου είναι ελεύτερο στο σπίτι και έχει δοκιμάσει τα πάντα: κρόσσια, χαρτί, χνουδωτά παιχνίδια!!!! Τι έκανα;;;; Δεν ήθελα να του χαλάσω την διασκέδαση...λάθος μου μεγάλο!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και εγώ για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν του το έβγαζα, δεν φαντάστηκα ότι μπορεί να το τρώνε και λέω αφού το αρέσει άστον!

----------

